# Hurricane Tie on Rafters:



## G.Durruty (Jan 6, 2021)

Have to install on every one or every other on Rehab?. Thanks.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 6, 2021)

The engineered stamped truss design will provide the guidance and requirement for the connection to the top plates and the design should call indicate bearing locations. Not aware of any design that allows skipping connection hardware.


----------



## classicT (Jan 6, 2021)

*R802.11.1 Uplift Resistance*
Roof assemblies shall have uplift resistance in accordance with Sections R802.11.1.1 and R802.11.1.2.

Where the uplift force does not exceed 200 pounds (90.8 kg), rafters and trusses spaced not more than 24 inches (610 mm) on center shall be permitted to be attached to their supporting wall assemblies in accordance with Table R602.3(1).

Where the basic wind speed does not exceed 115 mph, the wind exposure category is B, the roof pitch is 5:12 or greater, and the roof span is 32 feet (9754 mm) or less, rafters and trusses spaced not more than 24 inches (610 mm) on center shall be permitted to be attached to their supporting wall assemblies in accordance with Table R602.3(1).


*R802.11.1.2 Rafter Uplift Resistance*
Individual rafters shall be attached to supporting wall assemblies by connections capable of resisting uplift forces as determined by Table R802.11 or as determined by accepted engineering practice. Connections for beams used in a roof system shall be designed in accordance with accepted engineering practice.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2021)

G.Durruty said:


> Have to install on every one or every other on Rehab?. Thanks.


There are so, so many other questions that have to be answered and here are just a few:
1) What is the wind speed design requirement for your area?
2) What exposure category are you?
3) What type construction?
4) What kind of roof?


Your question is way too basic and does not have enough information.  The type of tie-town device can't even be determined until you know a lot more about the situation.  I hate that they call them hurricane ties to begin with.


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2021)

Typically not in a remodel, in new it depends on uplift like CT posted...You get about 200# with IRC nailing....


----------



## G.Durruty (Jan 7, 2021)

steveray said:


> Typically not in a remodel, in new it depends on uplift like CT posted...You get about 200# with IRC nailing....


Thank you for your help.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 7, 2021)

*Why do i need clips?*


----------



## Mark K (Jan 7, 2021)

While better than nothing installing tiedowns on every other joist is MUCH less effective than on every one.

Unless tiedowns are specifically addressed by he truss designs the truss design should not be relied on for tiedown requirements.  The trusses are designed as individual elements and not part of a unified framing system.  Such questions should be resolved by an engineer who was specifically asked to address this question.


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2021)

OP said nothing of trusses...Granted they are done wrong most of the time.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2021)

steveray said:


> OP said nothing of trusses...Granted they are done wrong most of the time.....


Agree, OP said nothing about trusses. 

Administrator, please delete my post, Information deemed irrelevant, OP requesting information about rafters.


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2021)

PC, it's all good discussion, just didn't want to go too much further down the truss rabbithole...


----------



## No Soup for you (Jan 7, 2021)

"What do the approved stamped drawings show?"

Anyway........... I would require install at every rafter


----------



## classicT (Jan 7, 2021)

No Soup for you said:


> "What do the approved stamped drawings show?"
> 
> Anyway........... I would require install at every rafter


Why? Did you read the code requirements?

Uplift connectors are only required where the uplift force exceeds 200-lbs or rafters are spaced more than 24-in o.c.



classicT said:


> *R802.11.1 Uplift Resistance*
> Roof assemblies shall have uplift resistance in accordance with Sections R802.11.1.1 and R802.11.1.2.
> 
> Where the uplift force does not exceed 200 pounds (90.8 kg), rafters and trusses spaced not more than 24 inches (610 mm) on center shall be permitted to be attached to their supporting wall assemblies in accordance with Table R602.3(1).
> ...


----------

